# Surf this Satruday



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Gonna head down to Surfside with some friends on Saturday. Any early weather and condition gurus want to chime in on how it may look?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Windy and cool. Front blowing in Friday night. High in the 60's.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The last time I checked temp in the 60's with a 60 percent chance of rain. If you guys are bring your rain gear, its going to be ruff.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

High in the 60's with a 60 percent chance of rain. Pack your rain gear, it's going to be ruff.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I would take a rain check!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Some friends and I are planning to go on Saturday also. The rain chance is only 20%, but I don't like the wind forecast of n 15. We still may give it a try.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Rain don't bother me. The surf needs to be fishable. If the surf is rough, then it is a no go. If it looks like this, it would be a go:

http://www.galveston.com/surfcam/


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

North wind in the upper teens and 20s.

Hope you like it windy.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

bigfost said:


> North wind in the upper teens and 20s.
> 
> Hope you like it windy.


Nice thing about that you could cast from the first bar past the mythical 3rd bar!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I've got a bad case of the salt water itch, and a little time off to go, myself and wanted to surf fish, but the weather is looking poor for that. 
So I will most likely be sniping for flounder in a bay somewhere Saturday, unless it looks like Sunday will be better.
Conditions could change from what is being predicted.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

You guys just keep on counting on it being better than forecast Saturday. :headknock

This old surfmaster has fought too many battles against the elements to battle them again. I'll wait for better days.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's not like I have a choice Jim, the salt water calls. So if I am miserable, wind beaten and fishing with no hits at all, well it just don't matter. By golly I'm going!
:spineyes::rotfl::cloud::walkingsm


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I’m Gonna hit Surfside Also. I just like to go fishing. Sometimes the weather is perfect and other times it’s ****. I rather go than not go. FISH ON!!!
:doowapsta


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawpower said:


> I think I'm Gonna hit Surfside Also. I just like to go fishing. Sometimes the weather is perfect and other times it's ****. I rather go than not go. FISH ON!!!
> :doowapsta


That's where we were gonna go.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Actually the forecast has changed. The front is coming through on friday morning with 60 percent chance of rain friday decreasing to 20 percent on saturday. Suppose to be a high of 70 degrees on saturday with 15 mph winds out of n/w! Good luck hope you catch a lot


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I'll go first day it lets me starting Friday morning thru Sunday. The rest of the time I will BBQ !!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill probably be there as well regardless of conditions with my new truck. =D


----------



## Wermanium (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll be around the Sargent area Saturday. Hope they are biting after the cold front hits. I'm going either way. My first chance to go since my baby girl was born almost three months ago.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Post some reports good or bad. I'm very curious to see if anything will bite right after a storm goes thru. I'm taking a raincheck this weekend. :rybka:


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> Post some reports good or bad. I'm very curious to see if anything will bite right after a storm goes thru. I'm taking a raincheck this weekend. :rybka:


As Shadslinger always says, you don't know unless you go, but cold fronts often shut down the bite for a couple of days.

Monday or Tuesday should be the days. Wish I could go then.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Please replay any of my previous rants about the conspiracy of work schedule and weather against me this year.......

I may go stir the mud sunday just because. I heard advice once about dry line catch no fish


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

It is looking like a Sunday morning trip for me. Forecast calls for N winds 10-15 early morning with air temps in the low 50s. The tide will be headed out with a low at 9:30-ish. The wind should blow the water on out, meaning extra low tide. Good time to explore the beach and look for holes in the sandbars.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

O.k. guys how did Ya’ll do this weekend. I was in Surfside on Saturday but you already know the weather was all jacked up. Went down near the jetty and got a few Good flounder.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Well done! Must have been colder than cr#p out there in the morning.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I made it onto the beach just before sunrise this morning. It was a bit nippy but certainly fishable. Had the beach to myself east of rd 5. I think 2 cars passed me all morning. Specktaker showed up late. He did all the catching... watch for his report. The water clarity was not too bad. The current was running hard from left to right, making spider weights mandatory. I fished fresh shrimp, Gulp! sandfleas, frozen mullet, and fresh whiting. All of the action was on the shrimp. I brought home a couple of whiting and a decent sized golden croaker. I also caught the mandatory bucket load of sea cat, including the HHOUS (hard head of unusual size) that ate my half a whiting bait. The better fish were past the second bar, which was easy to reach with the wind at my back today.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Ended up making it to Surfside today to meet up with Histprof around 9:45 which was much later than I had planned. Was supposed to get up at 6 and drive...but my I slept while my alarm went off for two hours. Apparently I'm a heavy sleeper. 

Played around in the second gut the vast majority of the day. As Histprof mentioned, the current was incredibly strong,but we had a N wind so it made casting very easy. Couldn't get a 3 (and maybe a 4) oz pyramid sinker to stick so I ended up having to borrow a few spider weights from histprof. 

Low tide was at 9:30 so we fished the incoming tide with decent results. Within the first hour, I landed a unusually large croaker. After that histprof landed a few whiting and croakers here and there while all the hardheads stole all my bait. I had two rods set up for the majority of the day in the second gut, one with mullet and one with shrimp. Shrimp got the action all day.

Histprof left around 11:45 or so so I fished solo until about two o clock or so. Shortly after he left, I hooked up with a nice red. Unfortunately yesterday I had gone through and cleaned out some of the stuff in my tackle box and I had forgotten to put my tape measure back in, so I just CPRed him just to be safe. Looking at the picture later, I think he was a slot red (perhaps you guys can tell me. My foots in the pic and I wear a size 12 shoe, Lol).

Excellent day on the water. On a side note, last month I was involved in an accident on the way to go fishing that totaled my car and as of the last Wednesday I finally got a new set of wheels. It's a 97 Ford Ranger. I don't know how I ever fished out of my old 2D hatchback.


----------



## Wermanium (Jul 13, 2011)

Between three guys we caught a couple of hardheads, a couple of small drum, an eel, a 43" redfish, and two keeper flounder. Caught three crab in the trap.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok well what about the surf for THIS WEEKEND??? Gona take the fam down sat morn early and throw down hope its nice really wanna pull that bull red in!!!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice fish ya'll!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

AirForceJack said:


> Ok well what about the surf for THIS WEEKEND??? Gona take the fam down sat morn early and throw down hope its nice really wanna pull that bull red in!!!


I'm going to be out of the area this coming weekend, so I'm predicting it's going to be great. :spineyes:


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Rawpower said:


> O.k. guys how did Ya'll do this weekend. I was in Surfside on Saturday but you already know the weather was all jacked up. Went down near the jetty and got a few Good flounder.


 NICE CATCH! how did yall do sunday


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Spectaker said:


> Ended up making it to Surfside today to meet up with Histprof around 9:45 which was much later than I had planned. Was supposed to get up at 6 and drive...but my I slept while my alarm went off for two hours. Apparently I'm a heavy sleeper.
> 
> Played around in the second gut the vast majority of the day. As Histprof mentioned, the current was incredibly strong,but we had a N wind so it made casting very easy. Couldn't get a 3 (and maybe a 4) oz pyramid sinker to stick so I ended up having to borrow a few spider weights from histprof.
> 
> ...


That looks like a slot Red to me. Kudos for letting him grow up to fight another day. That Ford Ranger will save you a ton of gas. Tight lines 
:cheers:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I chicken out, did n't think the titiumum paltes in my neck would warm back up after getting in that cold wind. Congrats to those who did go, now you know!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Rawpower said:


> That looks like a slot Red to me. Kudos for letting him grow up to fight another day. That Ford Ranger will save you a ton of gas. Tight lines
> :cheers:


Almost didn't want to ask because I thought it was. I held him up to the rim of my truck rims for a ghetto measurement. 
Oh well. He swam off strong with plenty of energy. Maybe he'll make some more reds for us to catch some day.


----------

